# Best bank account?



## Simon1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Setting up in the US shortly, anybody recommend any accounts? 

Thanks


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Simon1 said:


> Setting up in the US shortly, anybody recommend any accounts?
> 
> Thanks


Talk to enough people and you'll hear horrow stories about every bank. I like Bank of America, they're hugh so they can handle everything you need, but very courteous, professional and helpfull. There's been a change in the U.S., say in the last 10 yrs with large businesses, social security, IRS, banks, etc. The people used to be very surly, but either a notice from mgmt. or maybe they're just glad to have a job, but customer service, most of the time, has been greatly improved


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on where in the US you're setting up. In some areas, you may do better with a local (well, nowadays, more likely regional) bank than with one of the huge national ones. 

If you're planning on making lots of international transfers, a larger bank might be more convenient. If you like personal service, a local bank might be a better choice. There there is always the matter of "location, location, location" - where is the nearest branch and where and how many bank machines are located near where you live, work and shop?

In some areas, there are regional banks set up in the major grocery stores - and they're open on Sundays. That can be mighty handy, depending on your line of work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Simon1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Depends on where in the US you're setting up. In some areas, you may do better with a local (well, nowadays, more likely regional) bank than with one of the huge national ones.
> 
> If you're planning on making lots of international transfers, a larger bank might be more convenient. If you like personal service, a local bank might be a better choice. There there is always the matter of "location, location, location" - where is the nearest branch and where and how many bank machines are located near where you live, work and shop?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 
I was actually thinking in terms of getting credit and building credit ratings etc. Whether there are any best options for this. 

Cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Simon1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I was actually thinking in terms of getting credit and building credit ratings etc. Whether there are any best options for this.
> 
> Cheers


Again, it is going to vary greatly by where you are located. I know the local bank I use back in the US at least says that they are willing to work with a newly arrived foreigner when it comes to things like mortgages and credit lines. Maybe they're just being nice to me because my father was a customer for 20 or 30 years, but I do find them far less rigid on policy than the larger banks.

Credit ratings are a whole different story - and the whole thing is controlled by the three big credit reporting agencies. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

